# European Delivery order time?



## CalSpeedRacer (Aug 9, 2002)

For ED, what is the approximate minimum time that is needed between the time I order and the time I want to pick up the car in Munich. Specifically, if I order today, can I pick up around Thanksgiving time? Oh, also, does Cutter do ED's? If so, I'll be needing a quote:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CalSpeedRacer said:


> *For ED, what is the approximate minimum time that is needed between the time I order and the time I want to pick up the car in Munich. Specifically, if I order today, can I pick up around Thanksgiving time? Oh, also, does Cutter do ED's? If so, I'll be needing a quote:thumbup: *


There are sometimes ED "pool" cars that can be had immediately,
as long as you are flexible with color/options...

Generally, 60-90 days would be ideal.

We do a lot of ED deals. Our ED Specialist hails from Ireland;
you'll love him!!

:thumbup:


----------

